# Food Safety News - 09/14/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 14, 2021)

*EPA again working on yet another Navigable Waters Protection Rule*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 14, 2021 12:05 am
Both because it wants to and because a federal court wants it done, the EPA will be working on a new Navigable Waters Protection Rule. Such work has gone on now for almost 50 years. The Clean Water Act of 1972 says adding pollutants or dredge or fill material into a “water of the United... Continue Reading


*Survey shows how U.S. and others view Danish food safety*
By News Desk on Sep 14, 2021 12:04 am
A survey has reviewed the opinions on food safety for companies in the United States and two other countries to find out how they view Danish standards. The Food Nation report is based on a survey of decision-makers in the United States, China and Germany to get their views on food and agriculture in Denmark.... Continue Reading


*National Organic Standards Board asks for public comments on variety of topics*
By News Desk on Sep 14, 2021 12:03 am
The National Organic Standards Board (NOSB) is inviting the public to submit written comments or provide oral comments at its Fall 2021 business meeting.  In the United States, organic agriculture makes up less than 1 percent of total agriculture according to the USDA. The majority of those acres are owned by small farmers who are... Continue Reading


*Imported pet treats, seafood and cheese subject to revised enforcement*
By News Desk on Sep 14, 2021 12:00 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Campylobacter infections lead Rhode Island to stop shellfish harvesting at pond*
By News Desk on Sep 13, 2021 06:39 pm
The Rhode Island Department of Health is currently investigating seven Campylobacter infections linked to the consumption of raw shellfish between Aug. 11 and 19. On Sept. 11, the department and Rhode Island of Environmental Management (DEM) announced the immediate closure of Potters Pond in South Kingstown, RI, to all shellfish harvesting — commercial and public.... Continue Reading


*Anonymous tip leads to USDA recall of beef, chicken empanada products*
By News Desk on Sep 13, 2021 06:20 pm
SAS Foods Enterprises Inc. is recalling more than 3,700 pounds of beef and chicken empanada products that were produced without the benefit of federal inspection. They also have a false USDA mark of inspection, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. “The problem was discovered after FSIS received an... Continue Reading


*Market in NYC linked to three Listeria hospitalizations*
By News Desk on Sep 13, 2021 03:35 pm
The New York City Health Department is currently investigating a cluster of three patients with Listeria monocytogenes infections. All three patients reported purchasing ready-to-eat products from a deli counter, prior to illness onset, at NetCost Market at 3100 Ocean Ave. in Brooklyn. All three are from Brooklyn. Patrons who purchased ready-to-eat products from a deli... Continue Reading


----------

